# Bidding



## lazarus (Dec 1, 2008)

Live in west michigan. Not sure how to properly bid for a driveway someone asked about.... it's mostly gravel. Basically a 2track. Its about 1/2 mile long. Its about 20 miles for me to get there. Only reason I want to give them a bid is because I'm doing a tree service job for them also. Also what's the best way to properly bid like gas stations and small parking lots like fast food restaurants.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Are you doing a tree job each time it snows?
20 miles one way is a hike in a snow storm for just a residential driveway.
id give them a price for the season,


----------



## lazarus (Dec 1, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Are you doing a tree job each time it snows?
> 20 miles one way is a hike in a snow storm for just a residential driveway.
> id give them a price for the season,


That's just it..... I have no idea.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

lazarus said:


> That's just it..... I have no idea.


What's your experience plowing?


----------



## lazarus (Dec 1, 2008)

BossPlow2010 said:


> What's your experience plowing?


Most of my plowing is a few odd jobs and my own driveways.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

So 40 miles for just a 1/2 mile drive?
Id say not worth it imo


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

What do you need to make per hr?
Lets say you avg 40mph getting there and return. Theres an hr right there before you drop the blade. 1/2 mile in and out dink around the garage, possibly a turn around, adds another 8 min .
Cleaning lady with bald tires falls off the drive and you have to pull her out before you can do anything another 1/2 hr, (an hour if shes waiting in the house and took the keys and has to walk back out through the snow.)
This job could be profitable...or sink you quickly...


----------



## lazarus (Dec 1, 2008)

Mr.Markus said:


> What do you need to make per hr?
> Lets say you avg 40mph getting there and return. Theres an hr right there before you drop the blade. 1/2 mile in and out dink around the garage, possibly a turn around, adds another 8 min .
> Cleaning lady with bald tires falls off the drive and you have to pull her out before you can do anything another 1/2 hr, (an hour if shes waiting in the house and took the keys and has to walk back out through the snow.)
> This job could be profitable...or sink you quickly...


Would $150 per plow be reasonable?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

lazarus said:


> Would $150 per plow be reasonable?


Would you pay that rate if it was your property?
Does that cover your expenses?
Do you make profit on that?
Could you make more money doing 3 jobs at 50$ per service that are within a couple miles of your house?

just so you know a 20 mile drive will be pretty close to an hour drive during a snow storm
So make sure you calculate that 2 hours in


----------



## 512high (Jan 18, 2010)

I agree with the others, I would not travel 20 miles to do a driveway, what happens if you get in an accident trying to get there? Breakdown in the middle out there?

Not worth $150.00 per storm , that's just my opinion, STAY LOCAL grab a few more accounts near you


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

This is just my opinion. The driveway is a looser. To far away, and I don't think you would get that much per push. Gas stations, there should be threads on them. Have good insurance, if you rip out a lid it can be pricey.


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Seen this in Mass, ??

https://www.msn.com/en-us/weather/t...ome-desperate-for-snowplow-drivers/ar-AAQkpBO


----------



## Freshwater (Feb 28, 2014)

I agree with everything said so far .

Only point I'd make is... sounds like your a tree guy, I'm a pond guy, were similarly not property maintenance company's. Dont tie your summer work with your winter work. Were too spread out with our summer work to make it work. The property maintenance guys mow tight routes, and build snow off that. While guys like us lose out on some plowing, theres a place for our business model. Find your niche and keep your plowing route tight.


----------

